# Seeking expats in Castro Daire



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello everyone i have recently moved to Castro Daire with my family and i wonder if there are other english speaking families in the area. We love the outdoors and we lived in countries like Britain, Canada and Ireland in the past and now decided to make Portugal our home  It is so beautiful here. We have 2 daughters 9 and 7 and would love to talk to other people about their Portuguese experience.


----------

